# Fuel Sending Unit



## 94 Altima SE (Jun 18, 2004)

Has anybody replaced one? Need some advice and also maybe where to get a cheap replacement. Dealer wants $400 just for the parts (won't replace just the unit, but I think you can).

thx


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the sending unit runs about $60 (from my dealer anyway) You pull out the back seat and there is a round panel on top of the gas tank. Put a new o-ring in too!


----------

